# Making a sweet mead drier



## jrannestad (Mar 9, 2014)

First time mead maker here. First batch was started on 11/12/16 with sg of approx 1.09. I added nutrient at 24, 48 and 72 hours and it seemed to be fermenting well up until about 11/25 or so. I figured it was done so I racked it to the secondary. Sg reading was approx 1.007. It tasted sweeter than I expected and I want it to be drier. Assuming there is still some sugar there to be fermented will this be converted naturally in the secondary or is there something else I need to do to make it drier or is it too late. It is not bubbling anymore and there only a small airspace in the carboy now.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes, it should dry out slightly more over time as the secondary fermentation, but only to the alcohol tolerance of the yeast and other variables; the yeast you used and it's alcohol tolerance, your fermentation room temperature, oxygen levels in primary fermentation. 
Your alcohol is at about 10.8% now, so primary is done, and there is probably still a slow secondary ferment occurring, even if you're not seeing bubbles in the air lock. I once used my camcorder to watch a batch and learned that in a situation like yours, my batch was still bubbling about once every 12 minutes, and that lasted for a month.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

What yeast did you use?

You might add a higher alcohol tolerant yeast like EC-1118 (18%). EC-1118 will eat all the sugar and make it as dry as it can be up to 18%, if that's what you want. 

See Berry's thread and SG chart;

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?231128-For-beginners-an-introduction-to-meadmaking


----------



## jrannestad (Mar 9, 2014)

I used Lalvin 71b-1122. I was after a semi sweet mead with the recipe I was using. Maybe that's what I ended up with and I just don't know it: I am a first time mead drinker too. I guess I thought it would go to at least 12% and it is a little shy of that.

If I add some different yeast to the secondary should I add some nutrient too. What about the airspace being small?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I might leave it, 1.090 is around where I usually start, for a sweet to semi sweet mead. I think 71b-1122 will finish out at 12%. 

E1118 will dry it right up and take it to 18%, you could try D47 14-16% not sure if it is good for a secondary fermentation or not, someone with D47 experienced might add their opinion. 

You might also rack it and add chorine free water to lower the alc % and if the yeast is still active it should still finish at 12%.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

D-47 is fine for a secondary ferment but keep the brew space between 64 and 70. I would take some of your must/mead and water it in half, add a little honey and get the new ferment rolling then top off your carboy for the secondary fermentation. A little nutrient and energizer would be good. Some bee pollen would be better for yeast food.


----------



## jrannestad (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback. I think I am going to rack it again at the end of December and see what it tastes like then and remeasure the sg before deciding what to do. I might break the batch up into a gallon and a 2 gallon batch and go different ways to see what happens. Cheers.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

> Some bee pollen would be better for yeast food.


Never thought about using pollen, are you using it as a nutrient? How much do you use, does it noticeably add any flavor and what about potential of introducing wild yeasts?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

In my limited experience wild yeast will not out complete a commercial yeast, have never sanitized fruit or honey. Usually make two of the same and split one yeast pack between them. 

Have used pollen a year ago and still aging that batch. So I can't tell you about that.

Add the pollen after your batch is bubbling that way you know your yeast is working. Make two to compare.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I'll be giving some pollen a try this spring.


----------

